# Supertrain 2017 . . . . .



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

. . . . a IASTS ! 

*
April 22-23* < Genesis Centre < *Calgary* < Alberta < *CANADA* !


General Info ~ http://www.supertrain.ca/Info.html









About the Host/Organizers ~ http://www.supertrain.ca/About.html










Exhibitors/Vendors ~ http://www.supertrain.ca/Registrar/Exhibits2.php ehhhh !  


Parking ~ http://www.supertrain.ca/Parking.html 

Plus there is another option --- CalgaryTransit LRT, to ride a train to THE train show. Less than 10 min. walk from Last station on the BlueLine ! 


All the best to you and yours. 


doug c












* InternationalAllScalesTrainShow - IMHO !
{ and yes, the Aussies did make the journey last year







}



p.s. new vendor/exhibitor for 2018 ? http://www.supertrain.ca/Registrar/AppRequestP1.php


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Doug, in the better late than never category, I did make it to the Supertrains show and what a great show it was. Well done to all involved.
I also thought that the idea of parking in the transit parking lot was great with an added bonus of purchasing our entrance ticket on the transfer bus. Upon leaving and carrying newly purchased grain cars the bus driver dropped us off at our car, obviously sympathetic to folks carrying grain cars under each arm.
Cheers.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback Harvey !

Always great to hear peoples thoughts/ experiences at our show. 

Will pass on to the other volunteers. Even your bus driver was likely a volunteer, if similiar arrangement with CT was doable again ! 


I was not there this yr. as i had to be out of town, but I did some before- * -after !


Nite, 
doug c



p.s. also hope you left with at least one copy of our Free, Souvenir Show Guide


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

p.s. also hope you left with at least one copy of our Free, Souvenir Show Guide [/QUOTE]



I did indeed get a guide, but haven't a clue what I did with it. Also had some great conversations with the live steam folks. They had some incredible models on display. 
Interestingly two of the club members had been on the Waimarie Paddle Steamer on the Whanganni River in New Zealand as we had just a month before. 
This is photograph of a photograph on display at the Waimarie museum showing the Waimarie being hauled out the river for her hull inspection. Live steam doesn't get much better than this.








Cheers.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Ahhh perfect ---- steamers taking care of their water borne steaming cousin 

Did BobS. of ArtKnappPlantland bring over the rockies a few (Accucraft ?) steamers to show & sell ? 


doug c


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Doug, I had a chat with Bob, I guess he's retiring so I'm not sure who will be taking over. Their web site states that they do not stock USA trains any longer, but apparently they have quite a stock in the warehouse, it would be interesting to see what they have stashed away in there. I bought the grain cars from him and wished now I'd bought more.
Didn't see any live steamers, but that's not to say he didn't have any.
Found my free show guide.
Cheers


----------

